# 4 mẫu áo khoác đa năng hot nhất 2022



## Totoday (25 Tháng chín 2022)

_*Áo khoác đa năng *là một trong những item không thể thiếu của những bạn trẻ đam mê thể thao và thích sự năng động, thoải mái kèm them đó là sự co giản với những hiệu năng khác nhau. Vậy *áo khoác đa năng *là gì và có ưu điểm như thế nào mà được yêu thích như vậy. Bài viết dưới đây sẽ giúp bạn có thêm những thông tin thật thú vị nhé_



1. Áo khoác đa năng là gì?​Áo khoác đa năng có thể hiểu đơn giản là chiếc áo khoác chống nắng thông thường được nâng cấp thêm để bảo vệ người mặc khỏi nhiều tác động bên ngoài khác. Ngoài ra, áo sẽ được tích hợp thêm nhiều chi tiết hữu ích, độc đáo hỗ trợ người mặc trong một số tình huống. 

Áo khoác đa năng thường được giới chơi thể thao, chuyên các bộ môn ngoài trời, thám hiểm như leo núi, dân phượt, dân du lịch… ưa chuộng. Những ngành nghề đòi hỏi phải tác nghiệp ngoài trời như phóng viên, nhân viên quay dựng, tổ chức sự kiện… cũng rất ưu tiên mẫu áo này.  



2. Những lợi ích tuyệt vời của áo khoác đa năng​
Siêu nhiều tiện lợi hữu ích​
Như tên gọi áo khoác đa năng, áo khoác dạng này ngoài công dụng khoác ngoài để chống nắng, chống mưa thì sẽ có thể tận dụng làm nhiều điều khác như túi xách, gối cổ… 

Không chỉ biến hóa thành vật dụng khác, dạng áo này thường có nhiều chi tiết kèm thêm như: khẩu trang, miếng che mắt, nhiều túi bên trong để đựng đồ… giúp người mặc tiện dụng hơn nhiều so với loại áo mặc ngoài thông thường.









Ngoài ra, với loại áo khoác đa năng 2 in 1, người mặc sẽ còn bất ngờ hơn khi chỉ cần lộn ngược lại là biến hóa thành áo kiểu, áo vest lịch sự… 


Thời trang và sành điệu​
Có nhiều người nghĩ rằng, áo khoác đa năng được đính kèm nhiều chi tiết sẽ rất cồng kềnh, khi mặc thường ngày sẽ không đẹp. Đó là ý nghĩ sai lầm, loại áo khoác này thường được nghiên cứu, thiết kế kỹ càng hơn những mẫu áo thông thường để đem lại sự thoải mái nhất cho người mặc. 

Vì thế vẫn sẽ đảm bảo tính thời trang, sành điệu cho người mặc. Không chỉ vậy mà còn có nhiều mẫu mã thời trang, phong cách cho người mua lựa chọn. 



3. Áo khoác đa năng có mắc không?​Mọi người thường nghĩ loại áo khoác này sẽ có giá rất cao vì được tích hợp nhiều tính năng. Nhưng, thực tế mẫu áo này không quá mắc, giá thành chênh lệch không quá nhiều so với các loại áo khoác thường trên thị trường. 

Vì thế, thay vì chọn áo khoác thông thường như áo khoác len cardigan, áo khoác khóa kéo… bạn có thể cân nhắc chọn áo khoác đa năng này để dùng tiện ích hơn. 








4. 4 mẫu áo khoác đa năng hot hit siêu tiện lợi​
Áo khoác chống nắng đa năng​
Đây là mẫu áo khoác được hội chị em yêu thích nhất hiện nay. Áo khoác này có khả năng chống tia UV độc hại, bảo vệ làn da hiệu quả dưới ánh nắng mặt trời. Chất liệu vải được sản xuất theo công nghệ hiện đại, chống nắng tốt nhưng lại mỏng nhẹ, thoáng mát vô cùng. 

Chẳng khác gì so với mẫu áo khoác có khóa kéo thông thường, nên sản phẩm vẫn đảm bảo tính thời trang, dễ phối đồ. 


Áo khoác dù đa năng​
Đây có thể nói là loại thông dụng nhất trong dòng áo này. Trong đó, áo khoác nam đa năng có lẽ là loại được mua nhiều nhất, vì form thường rộng, kiểu áo đơn giản, dễ mặc, dễ phối đồ. 

Dạng áo này còn đặc biệt được dân phượt, dân leo núi, phóng viên… yêu thích. Vì loại vải này có khả năng chống nắng chống gió và chống thấm nước mưa cực tốt. Được tích hợp thêm các tiện ích khác sẽ giúp tăng thêm nhiều tiện ích cho người mặc. 






Hơn nữa là, mẫu áo cực kỳ đa dạng về thiết kế và màu sắc, đem đến nhiều phong cách đáp ứng mọi phong cách. 


*Áo khoác nỉ đa năng*​
Áo khoác nỉ là loại áo khoác được may từ vải nỉ, loại vải có chất liệu mềm mại, ấm, thích hợp mặc vào những ngày thời tiết lạnh. Áo đa năng được làm từ vải này thường sẽ được thiết kế dạng tích hợp thêm các chi tiết nhỏ như khẩu trang, túi nhỏ bên trong, miếng bịt mắt… 

Loại áo này thường được dùng để mặc hàng ngày thay vì cho các chuyến đi chơi xa, vì vải dày, dễ thấm nước… 

Bạn đang tìm một chiếc áo khoác đa năng thì có thể đến với hệ thống thời trang TOTOSHOP. TOTOSHOP chuyên cung cấp đa dạng các mẫu thời trang áo khoác ngoài từ mặc thường ngày đến những chuyến đi đặc biệt.


----------

